# Classic Tracks - Kate Bush - The Singles Collection



## Guest (Aug 5, 2018)

View attachment 106372


"Classic Tracks" represent the _highest charted singles_ for the artist in question.

This poll is to be considered as "_Infotainment_" - no wagering! - and thus if you do not wish to be either _informed_ and/or _entertained_, then take off, eh?

Please *choose up to eight selections* for this particular poll.

On all polls created if you click on the number of votes following the song title the username of all voters and their chosen selections will appear.

All fifteen tunes in this poll are "Official Music Videos" as conceived and created by Kate Bush.

"Catherine "Kate" Bush CBE (born 30 July 1958) is an English singer-songwriter, musician, dancer and record producer. Bush came to note in 1978 when, aged 19, she topped the UK Singles Chart for four weeks with her debut single "Wuthering Heights", becoming the first female artist to achieve a UK number one with a self-written song.

She has since released twenty-five UK Top 40 singles.

She has released ten studio albums, all of which reached the UK Top 10, including the UK number-one albums Never for Ever (1980), Hounds of Love (1985), and the compilation The Whole Story (1986).

She is the first British solo female artist to top the UK album charts and the first female artist to enter the album chart at number one.

A diverse range of artists have cited Bush as an influence. Her work has been described as eclectic, experimental, idiosyncratic and theatrical. She has been nominated 13 times for British Phonographic Industry accolades, winning for Best British Female Artist in 1987.

She has also been nominated for three Grammy Awards. In 2002, she was recognised with an Ivor Novello Award for Outstanding Contribution to British Music.

In October 2017 she was nominated for induction in the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame in 2018. Bush was appointed Commander of the Order of the British Empire (CBE) in the 2013 New Year Honours for services to music."

List of awards and nominations received by Kate Bush -

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_awards_and_nominations_received_by_Kate_Bush

Source: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kate_Bush

Your commentary on any and every aspect of the album and especially any memories reawakened as a result of the poll is welcomed but do keep in mind that this thread has been officially declared a "No Snark Zone" by the thread creator and so if it doesn't contribute anything positive to the thread then keep it to yourself, eh? Thanks... :tiphat: … and yeah, I know that it's supposed to be "Army Dreamers" and not "Army Dreams" but you can't correct typos in polls so "Army Dreams" it is...

The tunes themselves will be found below the poll itself as links rather than as embedded videos due to bandwidth issues for those who wish to reacquaint themselves with a tune that may have receded a bit too far into the past to be remembered with the clarity that came when they were first released...


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2018)

"Wuthering Heights" -

Version One - 




Version Two - 




"The Man With The Child In His Eyes" -






"Wow" -

Version One - 




Version Two - 




"Breathing" -






"Army Dreamers" -






"Babooshka" -






"Sat In Your Lap" -






"Running Up That Hill" -






"Cloudbusting" -






"Hounds of Love" -






"The Big Sky" -






"The Sensual World" -






"This Woman's Work" -






"Rubberband Girl" -






"King of the Mountain" -


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

My favourite female pop/rock artist. I picked six (including Army dreamers, which is spelled wrong in the poll) and the second version of Wuthering heights. Three of her best non-single tracks are imo Mother stands for comfort (from Hounds of love), The fog (from The sensual world) and A coral room (from Aerial). And if you count it as one track (as I do), her absolute masterpiece, the suite The ninth wave (the complete B-side of the album Hounds of love).


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Tbh, I've never liked Kate Bush a great deal but admire her eclectic and interesting output. The Man with the Child in his Eyes is a superb song, though.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2018)

Sydney Nova Scotia said:


> ...and yeah, I know that it's supposed to be "Army Dreamers" and not "Army Dreams" but you can't correct typos in polls so "Army Dreams" it is...





Art Rock said:


> (including Army dreamers, which is spelled wrong in the poll)


Guess you're not really reading the "info" part of the "infotainment" and are instead skipping right to the "tainment" part, eh? :lol:


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Sydney Nova Scotia said:


> Guess you're not really reading the "info" part of the "infotainment" and are instead skipping right to the "tainment" part, eh? :lol:


Since she is one of my favourite artists, and I have all her albums, I did skip the intro post, not expecting any new info.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

My ultimate Kate Bush song--one of my Ten Alltime Favorite rock songs--is _Night of the Swallow_. Its swooping roller-coaster repeated refrain is pure catnip to these ears. _Suspended in Gaffa, Lily, Big Stripey Lie, Why Should I Love You_ also greatly please, as do several sections of Aerial, which itself hints of a strange resemblance to the early Jefferson Starship's Blows Against The Empire. Kate is one of my top five women rock/pop singers, though she could have been better recorded (sometimes her own fault).


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2018)

One of the few solo female artists I like - though I can't say that I was ever moved to buy any of her better known records (though I've been given _Best of _and _Aerial_). I was disappointed with _50 Words for Snow_.

How about Stina Nordenstam, to whom I have listened more often than, say, Joni Mitchell or Tina Turner or Carly Simon...?

Worth breaking my rule about never voting in polls. I chose a full 8.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2018)

MacLeod said:


> Worth breaking my rule about never voting in polls. I chose a full 8.


I get the whole aversion to polls that most people have but when done properly they can be both informative and entertaining.

I make an effort to choose just the right photo to lead off the thread, to find the most pertinent information about the artist, and then to provide the highest quality and most visually interesting video selections that are available. The poll is a bit of a dodgy character right now but eventually it will return to respectability as a means of engaging one another and seeking out kindred spirits who share our enthusiasms with the same fervor that we do.

When I looked over the poll votes just know I learned something new about several people that I didn't really know before the poll existed. Art Rock, MacLeod, Strange Magic, and Syd all have absolutely superb taste in music and I'm not just saying that because they all chose mostly the same selections (actually that's exactly why I'm saying that but no one needs to really know that, eh?).

The polls also force people to really think through their selections and it's interesting to see who voted for what. I would have preferred to do a "Deep Tracks" poll on several of Kate's (yes, we are on a first name basis) albums but I have to try to gauge just how many people may actually be familiar with the albums themselves. SM and Art Rock were right about preferring some of the LP tracks to the singles that were issued and I agree with them as I too have my own favourite album only tracks but sometimes I have to make an editorial choice in an attempt to reach a larger audience.

Right now there are 87 members here and 588 guests - there just has to be a way to get more of those guests to become members and I've been attempting to show them that we discuss anything and everything here and that anyone and everyone is welcome.

The polls are being used as a way to attract a substantial number of new members to the forum.. new members who will find me to be far more interesting and entertaining than the current members do - :lol:


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Her nomination for the R&R Hall of Fame for 2018--40 years after the beginning of her career--again reminds us of what a poorly-constructed, erratically-running machine the "selection process" for the Hall has been almost since its inception. One surmises that only an extraordinarily tardy sense of shame--triggered by remorseless and stinging criticism--finally prompts the selectors to do The Right Thing.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

_"Running Up That Hill"_


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

Yo *Syd*,

A mighty big thanks for starting this thread. I "missed" Kate Bush twice and believe it or not, this thread is the first time I heard _Wuthering Heights_ which I think is a truly great song.

In 1978 when _Wuthering_ came out its peak in the US was 108 on the Billboard singles chart. Add to that the fact that in that year I moved from Hicksville to Back Woods City......The quality of FM radio (my only source for new music) could only best be expressed in negative numbers. Play _Wuthering_ on my local radio dial? Nope, no way! They were too busy playing _Stayin Alive_.

So I missed Kate Bush's first splash into the music scene. Jump ahead to 1989 and I heard _Hounds of Love_ and immediately fell in love with it. Unfortunately, that musical era in my life was associated with the death of a parent, and so was her music. Once again I didn't go back to hear her earlier stuff.

So this thread is a revelation for me!!!! _Wuthering Heights_ is a great little symphony. Ab so lutely love the meter change hook. Thanks!

_Running Up That Hill_ is my favorite, but it's still hard to listen to. Honorable mention goes to _Don't Give Up_. Though it's not her writing, her voice and performance in that song is simply stunning.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

^^^^_Wuthering Heights_ is magical! I am especially affected by the powerful striding rhythm, and by the guitar work that closes out the song. Kate entered the popular music world with a wonderful, idiosyncratic explosion.


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

Strange Magic said:


> Her nomination for the R&R Hall of Fame for 2018--40 years after the beginning of her career--again reminds us of what a poorly-constructed, erratically-running machine the "selection process" for the Hall has been almost since its inception. One surmises that only an extraordinarily tardy sense of shame--triggered by remorseless and stinging criticism--finally prompts the selectors to do The Right Thing.


I think there has been a change in the Hall since the death of Chris Squire, bassist for Yes. The Hall received stinging criticism for dragging its heels on an obvious selection that should have happened in the early 90's. Squire's death made many call the Hall out on its own criteria to honor "musical excellence." Love them or hate them Yes has been one of the great bands for musical excellence, with each member a gifted soloist in their own right. Since Squire's death, Yes and the other long over due prog band, The Moody Blues, have entered the Hall. I look for Kate Bush's selection as a continuation of that trend.

Fans can vote, and I'll be voting for her.


----------



## LittleSoul (Nov 16, 2018)

Strange Magic said:


> ^^^^_Wuthering Heights_ is magical!


It's one of the best hits made around late 70s early 80s along with the Stranglers' Golden Grown.

Songs like Symphony in Blue, In Search of Peter Pan, Moving, Sunset are sort of my guilty pleasure... without the guilt!


----------

